# Al Rehab City or Maadi??



## natasha2812

Hello, 
I am moving to Cairo with my Husband and 11 month old son in august. my husband's work has suggested both these two areas as suitable for living, what are the pros and cons for each place? i wont be working so would like somewhere i could get about easily and meet other mums and toddlers.
Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

natasha2812 said:


> Hello,
> I am moving to Cairo with my Husband and 11 month old son in august. my husband's work has suggested both these two areas as suitable for living, what are the pros and cons for each place? i wont be working so would like somewhere i could get about easily and meet other mums and toddlers.
> Thanks


Hi Natasha,

I only know Maadi as I have friends who live there and they enjoy it very much.
Lot's of expats and nursery schools in the area plus plenty of expat social clubs and you get get the metro from Maadi to downtown Cairo.

Maiden


----------



## Lanason

*mmmm good question*



MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Natasha,
> 
> I only know Maadi as I have friends who live there and they enjoy it very much.
> Lot's of expats and nursery schools in the area plus plenty of expat social clubs and you get get the metro from Maadi to downtown Cairo.
> 
> Maiden


I live in Rehab and have done so for 2 weeks. I'm sure it is VERY different to Maadi. It a new community. Shopping wise - everything is available for the day to day and there is a sporting club that I am going to join.
Its clean well maintained and secure - so a safe haven. Its close to both our offices and our factory, so very convenient for me at the moment

BUT I don't think it has developed the social infrastructure - maybe because its "dry" and is a wealthy Egyptian type of area, the western social scene is not there yet. It's clinical and practical - but not exciting and vibrant.

Depending upon schooling I am undecided as well between Rehab and Maadi:confused2:


----------



## kristiandkurt

Were are also moving to Cairo in August and have a 11 month old son also, he turns one next week. We have been looking in Maadi. We want to be part of a more vibrant community. With our son being 11 months we have a bit more time before we need to be in a Western style development like Al Rehab, well see what happens.

Here are some more expat community organizations I have found in Cairo
BCA: Looks to have some nice social programs

CSA: Has some good looking support programs and looks like a mom's and babes support groups

Cheers




natasha2812 said:


> Hello,
> I am moving to Cairo with my Husband and 11 month old son in august. my husband's work has suggested both these two areas as suitable for living, what are the pros and cons for each place? i wont be working so would like somewhere i could get about easily and meet other mums and toddlers.
> Thanks


----------



## Tinytraveler

I would like to through out there the suburb: 6th of OCT. You can afford to buy an apartment here and sell it when you leave and thus you are in control of your living conditions. No depending on landlords for fixing their antiquated appliances or plumbing. For the amount people pay in rent in Maadi or Rehab you can live extremely well out here and be building an asset. Yes there is a bit of a commute if your DH (dear husband's ) job is in Cairo. For us it was not a big deal as we have lived in the Wash DC & Houston area so we were used to long commutes. If your DH is given a driver the commute will not be a big deal, especially if he enjoys reading. 
Other things are that it is quiter out here, the air is much easier to breath, I have found 2 open playgrounds. You can still get everything under the sun delievered as it is a University town. There are 5 different Universities that I know of with out really thinking about it that bring it many foreigners. 

One advice I would give you is to bring your own pain killer for you infant. I have been able to find childrens tylenol (ages 2+) but I was never able to find the infant version.


----------



## natasha2812

Hi 

Thanks for the info, however my husbands job will be in new cairo so quite a communte from 6th of Oct. Thanks for the tip about infant pain killer, 
is there anything else I would need to bring for my little one? I appreciate any advice. Thanks 



Tinytraveler said:


> I would like to through out there the suburb: 6th of OCT. You can afford to buy an apartment here and sell it when you leave and thus you are in control of your living conditions. No depending on landlords for fixing their antiquated appliances or plumbing. For the amount people pay in rent in Maadi or Rehab you can live extremely well out here and be building an asset. Yes there is a bit of a commute if your DH (dear husband's ) job is in Cairo. For us it was not a big deal as we have lived in the Wash DC & Houston area so we were used to long commutes. If your DH is given a driver the commute will not be a big deal, especially if he enjoys reading.
> Other things are that it is quiter out here, the air is much easier to breath, I have found 2 open playgrounds. You can still get everything under the sun delievered as it is a University town. There are 5 different Universities that I know of with out really thinking about it that bring it many foreigners.
> 
> One advice I would give you is to bring your own pain killer for you infant. I have been able to find childrens tylenol (ages 2+) but I was never able to find the infant version.


----------



## natasha2812

Hi 

Thanks for the websites, i am trying to find out as much as i can before we arrive, to ease the culture shock! I will definately want to join some mum and baby groups as soon as possible so my little one has some playmates. Hope you have a lovely birthday with your son. 

Thanks 





kristiandkurt said:


> Were are also moving to Cairo in August and have a 11 month old son also, he turns one next week. We have been looking in Maadi. We want to be part of a more vibrant community. With our son being 11 months we have a bit more time before we need to be in a Western style development like Al Rehab, well see what happens.
> 
> Here are some more expat community organizations I have found in Cairo
> BCA: Looks to have some nice social programs
> 
> CSA: Has some good looking support programs and looks like a mom's and babes support groups
> 
> Cheers


----------



## hussein

Hi Natasha, I am currently in the early stages for a management position in New Cairo. If things go well I will be going out for a visit soon, currently in Wash. DC. Although early, I am starting to think about places to live etc. I notice that New Cairo has residential buildings, but dont know anything about them, I am curious if you considered living there or not, and if you decided against it, would appreciate any insights as to why not.

Also, when your husband was negotiating his package, did he do any benchmarking? I am a bit nervous about the negotiations as I have nothing to compare it to and am trying to determine what a competitive expat salary would be, and what is usually included. If you have any insights or pointers on this would greatly appreciate!


----------



## NZCowboy

Hi Natasha and Hussein
There are some very nice developments around Katameya/New Cairo. We live on the edge of Nasr City as my wife is employed in the airline industry, but have put our property on the market as its to crowded and crazy here and we are looking on this side of the city, so maybe we can give you some pointers. In a nutshell we felt Al Rehab is nice but just seemed to far from everything, Maadi is ok, but a bit far from the airport, and the air seems cleaner in Katameya similar to Al Rehab, so we have settled on Katameya. So now we are just waiting for this apartment to sell!


----------



## MaidenScotland

NZCowboy said:


> Hi Natasha and Hussein
> There are some very nice developments around Katameya/New Cairo. We live on the edge of Nasr City as my wife is employed in the airline industry, but have put our property on the market as its to crowded and crazy here and we are looking on this side of the city, so maybe we can give you some pointers. In a nutshell we felt Al Rehab is nice but just seemed to far from everything, Maadi is ok, but a bit far from the airport, and the air seems cleaner in Katameya similar to Al Rehab, so we have settled on Katameya. So now we are just waiting for this apartment to sell!


Hi Cowboy,

Does your apartment come with our without the M.I.L.? lol
Good luck for a speedy sale

Maiden


----------



## NZCowboy

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Cowboy,
> 
> Does your apartment come with our without the M.I.L.? lol
> Good luck for a speedy sale
> 
> Maiden


LOL
Unfortunately for the new owners, the MIL isn't part of the Chattels!!
:focus:


----------

